# Help. Pregnant doe temporarily unresponsive



## Anirtj (Jul 26, 2014)

Help. My husband said our very likely pregnant doe was lying curled in the sun & was unresponsive. He got her up now she is moving & eating grass. Any ideas why?


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm assuming you're referring to rabbits...? If not, ignore the following:
She could have simply been sleeping. Some rabbits enjoy playing the "I'm dead" game to freak out their owners. I've also had rabbits sleeping sprawled out in full sun on a hot day 
Some have taken it so far that they won't even move when nudged! As long as she's moving around, eating, and is having normal bowel movements, I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Anirtj (Jul 26, 2014)

No, a goat. Sorry should have been specific.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 26, 2014)

No problem  It was the 'curled in the sun' part that made me think it must be a bun, since I have a hard time picturing a goat curled like a bun does! 
How old is the doe? How far into the pregnancy? What's the weather like in your area? How is she doing now?


----------



## Anirtj (Jul 26, 2014)

She is three & she had twins in 2012 (before we got her). She should be due around 8/3. She is walking around grazing with the other 2. Gave her some sweet feed. She seems fine. Moves away if I touch her right side. That's new.


----------



## Anirtj (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh its 83° today. They have shade.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 27, 2014)

Sounds like she's uncomfortable anyway. I would keep a close eye on her - make sure her rumen is working, she's having normal goat berries and peeing, drinking and eating regularly etc.


----------



## Anirtj (Jul 27, 2014)

Saw her peeing & pooping yesterday. Looked ok. She's not wide at all. Her belly hangs down lower.


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 27, 2014)

The kid(s) could be moving around making her uncomfortable. If she's due in just a few weeks, that would be pretty typical


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 27, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> The kid(s) could be moving around making her uncomfortable. If she's due in just a few weeks, that would be pretty typical



x 2.

But, I've had some goats sleeping so soundly before that I had to check to make sure they were still alive.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 27, 2014)

What OFA said!  I don't know why it happens, but sometimes they sleep so sound you practically have to shake 'em to get 'em up!


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 6, 2018)

Anirtj said:


> Help. My husband said our very likely pregnant doe was lying curled in the sun & was unresponsive. He got her up now she is moving & eating grass. Any ideas why?


What is parasite load like where you are?  You can do a check on color of inside her lower eyelid to get a guess on if she is anemic.  If pale you got problems and if nice and pink you are ok.  A goat with a heavy parasite load will be anemic and will tend to be in the sun more because they are chilled.  Any swelling of legs/belly/lower jaw is also an indication of parasite problem.   In later gestation with multiple kids the doe can become ketotic.  I would say she is a bit early in pregnancy though if due in August for that to be a problem.  Usually seen in last month of gestation with a yearling carrying triplets or an older doe with quads or more.  And, yes, the herd will fight more when close to kidding time as everyone is changing pecking order.  
Good idea to check temperature, breathing, ruminations, stool, etc to see if in normal range.


----------

